# Annoying chirping noise during winter months



## WashingtonM5 (20 d ago)

I’ve noticed this very annoying chirping noise coming from the engine. I’ve had the car for a little over a year now and I cannot figure out what’s making the noise. The chirping is not in sync with engine rpm and usually occurs after I left off the gas pedal. The noise can even be sometimes heard while in park. It will come randomly, chirp for a few seconds and stop. The noise lasts about 5-10 seconds before it goes away and will come back during the drive. I have replaced pcv valves, fuel injectors, charge pipes, coolant lines, ignition coils In the passed few months. Has anyone had this issue before ?


----------

